
Work/Sleep/Shop Triangle (summary: work at home, be close to beer, be happy) - mattculbreth
http://webworkerdaily.com/2007/04/12/happiness-and-the-work-sleep-shop-triangle/
======
marketer
Robert Putnam is a brilliant political scientist, so there must be more to
this concept than the article reveals.

I believe the marginal increase of happiness by using this method is less than
doing more fundamental things like exercising daily, developing good
friendships, having a girlfriend, etc..

